# Getting a Camera Through...



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Do you guys have any tips to get an 1 1/4 camera head through a 3" floor drain p trap. I trid it before and had no luck. I Have to camera a line and the main cleanout can not be found (looks like its been burried when they converted to sewer from septic). The floor drain is the only access i have to get to the outside because of the finished basement and the stacks burried in the walls.:furious:
Thanks


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

What about vent access on roof?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

pull a toilet ???


----------



## Pinnacle (May 16, 2012)

sell a dig and install back to back cleanouts and throw in a backwater valve while your at it. they need a clean outs anyways.


----------



## Some Day Plumbi (Mar 4, 2012)

I get a 2" spiral type plastic hose about three feet long and try and screw it into the drain as well as pushing. With the right technique it will go around the bottom of the trap and out through the p trap. Once it is there push the camera through the hose and it goes through easily.

Simon


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

AssTyme said:


> pull a toilet ???


Ended up pulling the toilet which I was trying to avoid. The line I need to camera ends up not being the line on the floor drain. The floor drain is off of the storm drains so now back to trying to get through the floor drain.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Some Day Plumbi said:


> ....Simon


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Sewer Saint (May 5, 2012)

I would go with Pinnacle on this one as they are just asking for trouble.

Trying to get through a 3" P-trap with a 1-1/4" camera head is very difficult, if not impossible, and most likely will lead to you getting a stuck camera, which you do not want. It is best to push the dig as they need it and your camera should not be risked for such a job, period.

Side question: If this is the main sewer line why is it 3"? It that code in your area?


----------



## Pinnacle (May 16, 2012)

yup an expensive piece of equipment like that you want to keep intact if seen so many camera heads and actual line slice on old cast floor drains if its pvc ill attempt it. in my area you nevcer know what youll find 4 inch 4 inch ive even seen an inch and half floor drain lol in our trade expect the unexpected


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Sewer Saint said:


> I would go with Pinnacle on this one as they are just asking for trouble.
> 
> Trying to get through a 3" P-trap with a 1-1/4" camera head is very difficult, if not impossible, and most likely will lead to you getting a stuck camera, which you do not want. It is best to push the dig as they need it and your camera should not be risked for such a job, period.
> 
> Side question: If this is the main sewer line why is it 3"? It that code in your area?


3" trap on 4" storm drains not the main sewer like i origionaly thought


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I call a camera contractor in our area and let them f up their camera @ $250 an hr they will put thier camera in it. Cheap insurance if u ask me!


----------



## Pinnacle (May 16, 2012)

in toronto if there is an issue on the city side lets say tree roots or a collapsed pipe. if you dont have accessible clean outs they tell you to install them and theyll come back to do "their camera inspection" so here you need them 100 percent on storm and sanitary lines. most are combined though


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Some Day Plumbi said:


> I get a 2" spiral type plastic hose about three feet long and try and screw it into the drain as well as pushing. With the right technique it will go around the bottom of the trap and out through the p trap. Once it is there push the camera through the hose and it goes through easily.
> 
> Simon


if it won't go around a 3" trap .. what makes you think it will go through a 2" hose through a 3" trap :blink:


----------



## Some Day Plumbi (Mar 4, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> if it won't go around a 3" trap .. what makes you think it will go through a 2" hose through a 3" trap :blink:


The 2" hose is more flexible than a camera and once you get it around the bottom of the trap you can use a screwing action to get it to twist around the back of the trap, then push the camera through the hose.

I also use the same technique with the jetter hose once the jetter is through the trap, I push the 2" hose around after, it saves any sharps from damaging the jetter hose.

Simon


----------



## Sewer Saint (May 5, 2012)

I use Simon's method for both cables and jets in tough entrances and also using a feeder sheath can save wear and tear on your hands.

For the camera I would not risk it as the head of a camera is not like a jet or cable end and I doubt he is running cameras with the articulated end as he would not be running into this problem if he did.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds like they need a new trap anyway. Sell it with a cleanout.


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

i never have problems with my spartan provision 2.0


----------



## spartanfan (May 24, 2012)

Affordable said:


> i never have problems with my spartan provision 2.0


 Nice! But have you seen the PRO-TOUCH? Touch screen camera? It will navigate that trap in all its touch screen glory!! HAHA!:thumbsup: But i do like Simons method thats something i would not have thought of. I would dig it up.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

String loop on camera head.


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

spartanfan said:


> Nice! But have you seen the PRO-TOUCH? Touch screen camera? It will navigate that trap in all its touch screen glory!! HAHA!:thumbsup: But i do like Simons method thats something i would not have thought of. I would dig it up.


oh ya i seen it.. it is way more expensive though 8000 last time i checked.. but looked very sweet.. me my self im a spartan fan.. spartan is like the top of the line.... but of course thats my theory... everyone has there own theory... on things.. so i dont knock it.


----------

